# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Роутер и VPN

## Nvidia

Я купила роутер DIR 100, пока стоит один комп с Виндус ХР,хочу ещё подключить БУК с Вистой...
Пока что на стандартном компьютере настроено VPN -соединение..
Когда я подключу роутер - его надо будет удалять?
если я правильно понимаю - то VPN-подключение надо будет прописывать в настройках роутера..
С любого ли компа из двух аппаратур можно настроить роутер,или только с того,чей МАК-адрес у провайдера есть?
Будут они равны,или один главный,а второй побочный и с тормозами?
Как данные компы после настроек роутера должны выходить в инет?
Просто по значку браузера,или надо будет что -то прописывать в настройках самих компьютеров(кроме роутера)
Подключаю компы через проводные кабеля, дополнительный кабель имеется....
Интернет у провайдера не телефонный, а кабельный...
А так вроде сказали мне,что не должно быть тормозов,кроме как приодновременной закачке файлов...А в остальном должно быть всё нормально.
Жду ответов.Помогите,пожалуйста....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

VPN-подключение надо будет прописывать в настройках роутера.
Любой компик будет работать с инетом.
Они будут равны, шейпера не заметил, значит только при закачке второй будет притормаживать.
Если настроить vpn на нём и включить dhcp для локалки то любой будет пользоваться инетом если в свойствах сетевых подключений стоит автоматическое получение адреса, там ещё какой то фильтр встроен по маку и айпи, он там вроде включается, тогда можно настроить выход в интернет только определённому компу, бесполезная вещь  :Wink:

----------


## Nvidia

Мне провайдер сказал, что хотя бы одного компа должен быть МАК-адрес,а остальных типа будет не видно....... Только надо роутер, а не свищ,я вроде роутер и взяла...И Ай Пи у нас не постоянный,а динамический - это и должно спасать...

----------


## PavelA

что хотя бы одного компа должен быть МАК-адрес -- есть сетевая карта, то есть Мак-адрес.

----------


## Nvidia

Всё определилось...как два компа так и роутер... Только доступ к инету красный крестик,а с сетью двух компов всё ОК!
Как мне теперь ВПН в настройках прописать? Если я вынуждена была,как у меня раньше было: Подключение по локальной сети(вручную) плюс ВПН(автоматический)
ТО сейчас для обнаружения роутера я должна была поставить папку локальных подключений все настройки на автомат(только после этого определился роутер)
Что я недоделываю? С локальными картами и там и тут всё в норме,обмен пакетами идёт на бешеном уровне... А инернета нет...)))
Драйвер: Network  Magic

----------


## Nvidia

Ну хоть кто-нибудь помогите! Роутер ДИР100!
Помогите прописать настройки..
dhcp включён
ай Пи 10.2.9.51(провайдер данные по договору)
Шлюз 10.2.9.1(провайдер данные по договору)
Первый ДНС 85.249.16.2
Второй ДНС 85.249.17.2
Присвоено ПК от роутерам 192.168.0.100
Второй ПК     от роутера     192.168.0.101
У роутера по умолчанию     192.168.0.1
Маска подсети одна 255.255.255.
есть так же логин и пароль как для доступа к инету,так и на роутере...

----------


## valho

> Помогите прописать настройки..


Там всё есть на русском и английском - 
http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/Router/DIR-100/Description/
...Забыл, шейпер у него оказывается есть, значит скорости можно распределять

----------


## Nvidia

> Еще раньше ты писала что адрес VPN-сервера - vpn.zakl
> А на картинке у тебя написано vpn.zald


Вроде залезла в настройки: vpn.zakl  :Smiley: 
А насчёт настроек,спросила ещё раз провайдера... И выяснилось,что я вчера была на правильном пути,поставив везде Статик Ай Пи.. С поддержкой раздачи альтернативных Ай Пи адресов..
Но у меня начался конфликт Ай Пи... И я в итоге каких только настроек не применяла(РРТР Дуал Ассес,РРТР логин/Пассворд и т.д)
так что отдала роутер провайдера,чтобы устранили конфликт Ай Пи...
Надеюсь,мне такое простительно... Я ведь ещё не настолько опытный спец,чтобы устранять конфликт Ай Пи

----------


## Nvidia

Короче....будем менять роутер...на ДИР320...если в магазине6 поменяют..
А этот ДИР100 после перепрошивки видит инет..но с обрывами! Как будто с вирусом коннекта сидишь... Тольоко и успевает мелькать то New connected, то Not connected
Каждые две три минуты... Сказали глюк прошивки.. С ВПН-сервером дружим,а с ДНС-серверами - нет... А ВПН - сервер зависит от ДНС-серверов...
Так что поеду менять...Надеюсь поменяют...

----------


## Shu_b

> Короче....будем менять роутер...на ДИР320...если в магазине6 поменяют..


на те же грабли... возьмите лучше ASUS...

----------


## Nvidia

Зачем те же грабли? В ДИР320 можно залить прошивку АЗУС,чего нельзя сделать на ДИР100,и не должно быть проблем....Что провайдер и сделал... Теперь инет должен быть стабилен

----------


## Virtual

*Nvidia*, не забудьте радиатор прикрутить нормальный  :Smiley:

----------


## Nvidia

> *Nvidia*, не забудьте радиатор прикрутить нормальный


КУДА????? :Shocked:

----------


## Virtual

*Nvidia*, как куда? к ДИР320 конечно, ибо охлаждение там мягко-говоря не совсем хорошее  :Wink: .
раз гуглили на предмет ДИР320=асус-1юсб-50%память, должы и набрести были на рекомендации по доп охлаждению  :Wink: .

иначе... инет так и будет нестабилен  :Smiley: .

----------


## Nvidia

Да не скажите...ДИР320 с прошивкой от  АЗУС - неплохо! За весь вечер - ни одного вылета! Так что тему можно закрыть.....
Хоть какое-то оборудование при поддержке альтернатитвной прошивки поддерживает наш интернет с ручными настройками!

----------

